
Yahoo CEO Mayer Apologizes For Mail Outage That She Says Affected 1% Of Users - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/13/yahoos-marissa-mayer-apologizes-for-mail-outage-that-she-says-affected-1-of-users/
======
dpcx
"After a week of Yahoo Mail outages that began four days ago"... how does that
work?

